# Harbor Beach Steel



## wallyg (Dec 31, 2010)

Have arrived. Several boats have had good reports the last 2 days, with nice steelhead included.
Fished aboard the Pryor Commitment today and scored 5 nice steel, 3 lakers a 5 pound walleye ,a 
coho and a pink.
No real pattern........2 color, dipsey, and riggers doing the most of the work.
The steelhead all had nice shoulders on them.....YAY!!!


----------



## salmon_slayer06 (Mar 19, 2006)

I would consider releasing the biggest steelhead that you catch. A 12-13 pound steelhead is a prized fish by those who catch and release these fish in the rivers. Try to do the same if possible....


----------



## andyotto (Sep 11, 2003)

wallyg said:


> Have arrived. Several boats have had good reports the last 2 days, with nice steelhead included.
> Fished aboard the Pryor Commitment today and scored 5 nice steel, 3 lakers a 5 pound walleye ,a
> coho and a pink.
> No real pattern........2 color, dipsey, and riggers doing the most of the work.
> The steelhead all had nice shoulders on them.....YAY!!!


Good job! I bet those rockets put up a good fight.


----------



## Mattbob8963 (Nov 28, 2011)

wallyg said:


> Have arrived. Several boats have had good reports the last 2 days, with nice steelhead included.
> Fished aboard the Pryor Commitment today and scored 5 nice steel, 3 lakers a 5 pound walleye ,a
> coho and a pink.
> No real pattern........2 color, dipsey, and riggers doing the most of the work.
> The steelhead all had nice shoulders on them.....YAY!!!


Can you share any particular water depths that worked best for you.


----------



## jmiller (Nov 16, 2011)

salmon_slayer06 said:


> I would consider releasing the biggest steelhead that you catch. A 12-13 pound steelhead is a prized fish by those who catch and release these fish in the rivers. Try to do the same if possible....


You can't release a fish he caught...


----------



## GuppyII (Sep 14, 2008)

salmon_slayer06 said:


> I would consider releasing the biggest steelhead that you catch. A 12-13 pound steelhead is a prized fish by those who catch and release these fish in the rivers. Try to do the same if possible....


SMH.. bonk them in the head and eat em.. that's why they are planted.


----------



## WACKNSTACK (Dec 9, 2010)

GuppyII said:


> SMH.. bonk them in the head and eat em.. that's why they are planted.


Smoker fish for sure!! They would more than likely die if released in the lake...


----------



## sslopok (Aug 24, 2009)

We've had a couple steelies get off right at net, all have ended up floating behind boat. When we turn around to net, they do just enough to get away from you.


----------



## chuckinduck (May 28, 2003)

Nice work on the fish. Sounds like a good day. I also don't release fish while trolling. Too much of a crap shoot on what that fish may do when it hits the water. I've seen shaker kings turn belly up and float away. Wasted.


----------



## RedM2 (Dec 19, 2007)

WACKNSTACK said:


> Smoker fish for sure!! They would more than likely die if released in the lake...


Get a set of lip grippers, some rope, and tie the rope off to a cleat behind the boat until it begins swimming again... then pull it back to the boat and release the jaws of the lip gripper and the fish can live to swim another day. 

That said, I don't release a steelhead unless it looks like it's just left a river or if it's the only fish I've caught while pulling lines. Steelhead make good fish for the smoker and decent fish for the grill.


----------



## wallyg (Dec 31, 2010)

RedM2 said:


> Get a set of lip grippers, some rope, and tie the rope off to a cleat behind the boat until it begins swimming again... then pull it back to the boat and release the jaws of the lip gripper and the fish can live to swim another day.
> 
> That said, I don't release a steelhead unless it looks like it's just left a river or if it's the only fish I've caught while pulling lines. Steelhead make good fish for the smoker and decent fish for the grill.


Heres an update from today...........
My neighbor got a quick limit of steel SOUTH of Harbor Beach this morning.
All nice fat fish!
Had to mow two properties today, but will join Him in the morning aboard the "Broken Chair"
These fish are perfect for grilling, smoking. boiling, or canning!
Come up and get them while they are here.........good reports North and South of Harbor Beach.
Fish have been anywhere from 70 to 110 FOW. Just gotta find them.
It's going good here now, and heading Erieau on Friday. 
What a dilemma to have!!!!,
Lake Huron is NOT dead, It is different, and the steel are a thank You to Jim Baker and the DNR.
This spring saw many steel being planted in the "Thumb Area" ports- along with
Atlantics @ Lexington.


----------



## RedM2 (Dec 19, 2007)

wallyg said:


> Heres an update from today...........
> My neighbor got a quick limit of steel SOUTH of Harbor Beach this morning.
> All nice fat fish!
> Had to mow two properties today, but will join Him in the morning aboard the "Broken Chair"
> ...


If I wasn't headed to Lake O the next two weekends, I'd definitely be headed outta Port Sanilac or Harbor Beach. Planning to fish along the thumb again from Labor Day through September.

Tight lines everyone!


----------



## wallyg (Dec 31, 2010)

RedM2 said:


> If I wasn't headed to Lake O the next two weekends, I'd definitely be headed outta Port Sanilac or Harbor Beach. Planning to fish along the thumb again from Labor Day through August.
> 
> Tight lines everyone!


Thursday morning update.........
Started setting lines @ 0700, back @ dock @ 1100.
4 steel, 3 lakers, and a nice eye.
South of Harbor Beach. All steel on Halloween mini-streaks.
If You are heading to Bluffers, say hi to My friends on "S" dock.
Heading Erieau tomorrow.........it has been a good bite there also!
FYI................Next Steelheaders meeting is August 18 @ the Foxhunters club.


----------



## Corey K (Dec 11, 2009)

Not offend anyone but, they can be released if the temps are cool enough and not exhausted. I've released King's and Steelhead trolling on Huron and Michigan. Now I know it's a waste if they die, and if guys are throwing back dead fish just to catch more or upgrade to bigger fish it's more greed and waste, I understand that completely!! On the other hand a fish will never live if you keep them, I've released some large Steelhead that were lightly hooked and short fights along with some spring King's. Mark Chumura had some articles awhile ago in Infisherman on releasing deep water King's, or if anyone has been watching Danne's vid's he has been posting from Lake Ontario.

RedM also mentioned the boga and rope, which works well.


----------



## RedM2 (Dec 19, 2007)

wallyg said:


> If You are heading to Bluffers, say hi to My friends on "S" dock.


Yes, heading to Bluffers for trip #3 this year. I think I'll top out at 4 trips this year unless we have a change of heart. What's your friend's boat's name?


----------



## sslopok (Aug 24, 2009)

I'll be going out of port sanilac monday afternoon. If anyone wants to tag team the fish. I'll be in a 21 foot Green and white fiberglass walleye looking boat.


----------



## wallyg (Dec 31, 2010)

RedM2 said:


> Yes, heading to Bluffers for trip #3 this year. I think I'll top out at 4 trips this year unless we have a change of heart. What's your friend's boat's name?


Ice-Man, Rodfather, Wrangler, Never on time, die-tryin, even maybe the Dragon-Fly..........
Four kings............Lots of good folks over there!
Probably a few more.tough getting old, and not sure who made it this year as we chose Erieau following last Years poor season on Ontario................


----------



## laker taker (Dec 29, 2010)

RedM2 said:


> Yes, heading to Bluffers for trip #3 this year. I think I'll top out at 4 trips this year unless we have a change of heart. What's your friend's boat's name?


Heading over there myself in a couple hours good luck!!!!


----------



## RedM2 (Dec 19, 2007)

With Aurelio?


----------



## Chase-N-Dreams (Aug 31, 2015)

laker taker said:


> Heading over there myself in a couple hours good luck!!!!



See you there Bell Boy!


----------



## laker taker (Dec 29, 2010)

RedM2 said:


> With Aurelio?


Yes sir


----------



## RedM2 (Dec 19, 2007)

laker taker said:


> Yes sir


Tell him to answer his phone... lol.


----------



## RedM2 (Dec 19, 2007)

Chase-N-Dreams said:


> See you there Bell Boy!


We'll be gettin' fishy here shortly!


----------



## laker taker (Dec 29, 2010)

RedM2 said:


> Tell him to answer his phone... lol.


Neither him or i have international on our phones... lower unit on the boat is shot on trailer headed back state side.


----------



## RedM2 (Dec 19, 2007)

laker taker said:


> Neither him or i have international on our phones... lower unit on the boat is shot on trailer headed back state side.


No way... Wow. That sucks man. We're en route as I type.


----------



## laker taker (Dec 29, 2010)

RedM2 said:


> No way... Wow. That sucks man. We're en route as I type.


Good luck just getting home. Go out and start on the 100 foe shelf and go deeper, warm water all over. Hopefully the north winds bring some cold water back in for you guys.


----------



## wallyg (Dec 31, 2010)

laker taker said:


> Good luck just getting home. Go out and start on the 100 foe shelf and go deeper, warm water all over. Hopefully the north winds bring some cold water back in for you guys.


Sorry about the bust Red.
Made it to Erieau yesterday and found 10 walleyes, 10 steel, and a nice coho.............
Along with white bass for the smoker and 10,000 biting flies!


----------

